# P0691: Fan Control & P3103: Intake Flap Motor



## woodieA3 (May 3, 2013)

2007 2.0 TDI A3 (BKD engine) with the emissions control warning light on and above errors. 

From Google I understand the Fan Control issue may be because the fan is on the same circuit as the intake manifold therefore a blown fuse here would disrupt it too. 

So I guess I should try replacing the fuse, clear codes and check again? 

If the P3103 is still an issue I need to look at replacing the Motor/Intake Manifold Flap itself, correct? Has anyone got relevant pictures/guides for what I should be looking at under the bonnet? Relatively inexperienced here but it's the first car I've given a **** about so want to learn how to look after it. 

Possible symptoms: 
- MPG is lower I think. Was getting ~44 but less now. 
- Engine makes a final ugly shaking wallop sound on turning it off that wasn't there a few weeks ago. 
- On pushing the acceleration (at all revs, louder the more I give it) I can hear a hiss coming from somewhere between the engine block and the battery. Or this could be a boost leak though? The turbo noise does seem quieter when driving her. 

The hissing is coming from in here somewhere: 









I also found a leak on the air intake but the hissing isn't coming from here. Worth fixing? 










TIA for any pointers, as I said, just starting out.


----------



## borghil (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello woodieA3

I have a VW golf which has the same engine BKD and now I have the same problem with the intake flap motor EGR and the same problem and error code with the cooler fan.

How did you solve this problem? 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

As you can see this post wasn't answered because it was in violation just like you for no auto-scan being posted....

Why not post one to try and get help?


----------

